# Difference between RBP and a red bellied PACU



## cracky

how can i differentiate between a pacu and a p???

i think the damn LFS gave me a PACU.............

this is damn urgent guys i gotta go f*ck him!!!


----------



## corbypete

quite simply it wont have teeth.... but they generally have a longer thinner rear fin/body, like a swordfish, and not so stumpy like a P


----------



## Mack

Pacus have a dorky looking overbite, piranhas have a massive lower jaw, an underbite.


----------



## cracky

Im gonna f*ck that guy up !!!

i think i got [email protected]#$%^@&^ is gonna get good from me..

any other good differences guys , it wud be GREAT !!! if u can give me more.

I'm na f*ck that guy anyway !!!!!


----------



## Kitty

cracky said:


> how can i differentiate between a pacu and a p???
> 
> i think the damn LFS gave me a PACU.............
> 
> this is damn urgent guys i gotta go f*ck him!!!
> [snapback]966703[/snapback]​


Look here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=50161&hl=

There is everything about differences between pacus and piranhas


----------



## cracky

I kinda knew when these guys were not eatin healthy 'n big goldfish !!

but mine have smaller feeder goldfish for dinner pretty well !!

now , wud pacu's do that???


----------



## Mack

Why don't you post a pic?


----------



## cracky

I got no cam @@@@

now thats a problem too..

but i think they are pacus...................i'll get rid of em !!


----------



## tweekie

heard of pacus eating fish before. get a pic if you can. the mouths are really different so u should be able to check and see.


----------



## cooldudectd

Check the eyes, man. If the eyes are in line with the mouth, you have a pacu. Piranhas eyes are usually higher on the face than pacu.

Where did you get ripped off... What store and where?


----------



## novicimo

also dont the tails of the piranha have a black stripe design to it and the pacu's tails are all one color? i think i read that somewhere as well. or maybe thats just for RBP's..


----------



## cracky

ya their eyes are in line with their mouth,

they have a black line as a border on ther tail fins.

thay are damn skittish..

now what !!!


----------



## cooldudectd

cracky said:


> ya their eyes are in line with their mouth,
> 
> they have a black line as a border on ther tail fins.
> 
> thay are damn skittish..
> 
> now what !!!
> [snapback]966815[/snapback]​


Go back to the store that you bought them from and tell them that they ripped you off!!!!! If it's a reputable place, you shouldn't have a problem. Maybe THEY don't know the difference.


----------



## Judazzz

nvm...


----------



## WorldBelow07

my pacus used to eat anything i threw in there. i fed em pinkys, mice, goldfish you name it. even fruits and vegetables







pacus arent that bad they just get to big and ugly


----------



## cooldudectd

Judazzz said:


> nvm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]966826[/snapback]​


What does that mean?????


----------



## taylorhedrich

cooldudectd said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> nvm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]966826[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?????
> [snapback]966880[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I think nevermind.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

more info to look at


----------



## taylorhedrich

cracky said:


> how can i differentiate between a pacu and a p???
> 
> i think the damn LFS gave me a PACU.............
> 
> this is damn urgent guys *i gotta go f*ck him!!!*
> [snapback]966703[/snapback]​


So you are gonna have sex with the pet store guy as a punishment for ripping you off?









As for your situation, pacus usually have lines instead of dots like a juvenile piranha.








~Taylor~


----------



## Judazzz

taylorhedrich said:


> cooldudectd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> nvm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]966826[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?????
> [snapback]966880[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think nevermind.
> [snapback]966890[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yup...
After hitting the Reply-button, I realised I was posting in the wrong thread


----------



## corbypete

take it back, you can get a refund.

if they deny, quote the trade descriptions act.

you can't sell toyatas as ferrari's, you'd get fed jumped


----------



## corbypete

damn pacu's are ugly. people have called my p ugly before, but thats ust a slimey ugly toad


----------



## JAC

They look like a retarded red belly, post a pic and we will tell you.


----------



## cracky

i'm from INDIA and LFs here dont give a damn bout trade rules and sh*t,

but sure i'm gonna go question him, i talked to another LFS about this and he says" those are
the only kinda piranha u get here"

another guy has bigger reds but he dosent wanna sell em !

lemme see if i can get rid of em !!


----------



## Joga Bonito

too bad


----------



## cracky

I gave away my 4 inch oscars to provide enough space for these fellas,

I hate it now !!


----------



## Handikapped

are there laws there that allow castration of fucktards so they cant ruin the population??


----------



## cracky

Du ya guys think i shud get rid of my FAKE P's??

or shud i keep em?? are they fun to have or not??


----------



## tweekie

are you 100% sure they are not Ps? have a look around the internet for pics which look exactly like yours then show us if you cant take a pic of your own.


----------



## rbp 4 135

here are some pics pacu
pacu teeth 
piranha 

now you decide


----------



## tweekie

pacus mouths are sooooo different, pics from rbp 4 135 should clear it up for you.


----------



## cracky

my fish are pacu's









thet look like the one in the pic


----------



## Azeral

There was another guy from India on this board who had the same thing happen to him. He posted a pic when one died and he was told he had pacu.


----------



## cracky

uhh.....


----------



## FLsunshine

go back to the store and demand to see the manager print one of these pacu pictures up with a printer and have it with you and demand a real red belly or your money back and buy one from aqua scape!!


----------



## BigChuckP

FLsunshine said:


> go back to the store and demand to see the manager print one of these pacu pictures up with a printer and have it with you and demand a real red belly or your money back and buy one from aqua scape!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]969151[/snapback]​


I would definitely get your money back!
As for buying one from aquascape, do they ship to India, would they even live such a trip?


----------

